# Front rack for grocery getter / beer run bike?



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi,

I've just switched my fixie over to being a beer run bike, and want to put a rack on the front.









I'm not immediately finding what I'm after. Requirements are:

1) Flat area where a small bag or shopping bag can be placed, and will stay there on its own for a short trip.
2) Mounts to a frame/fork that don't have eyelets
3) Looks nice to me.

I'd really like something like this, but that can attach to a frame without eyelets. The PDW front rack that holds a six pack of beer is also nice, but a tad small for what I want. The FreeLoader (bought out by Thule) is cool and doesn't require mounts, but requires bungy's to hold a bag on.

Thoughts, options?


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

This:
Product Description | Origin-8


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Cetma makes racks that fasten at the handlebars and front axle:

RACKS - CETMA Cargo

Products - CETMA Cargo

They have made fences for them (That would hit your three needs, but bungee cords and bungee cargo nets are cheap):

Josh Estey in Jakarta - 7rail with fence | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Or you can buy one of their long john cargo bikes and bring home a keg!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think I like the flatbed style front racks more than the ones with sides (more like a basket). as Brian's Cetma links show, it makes it possible to carry larger and irregular items. if your item isn't perfectly shaped, it can be very hard to carry in a basket type rack in a balanced manner.

bungies should be pretty much a necessity, anyway.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Check out wald baskets, they should have some ideas.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

My "research" shows that this will fit a 12-pack, but not a case...
Civia Cycles


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> Cetma makes racks that fasten at the handlebars and front axle:


Wow, they`ve gotten expensive! Didn`t they used to sell those racks for like $30 to $40 not too many years ago?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, they`ve gotten expensive! Didn`t they used to sell those racks for like $30 to $40 not too many years ago?


They were $100 for the 7 section when I built my own, if I remember right.



I have $40-50 in it. I could have rigged a detachable fence, but I can simply bungee on a container of suitable size. I can bring home a case on ice with this.  I guess as long as none of the containers is open, I'm OK. Too bad I am gluten intolerant. ;( I had to reinforce the bottom to the aluminum legs with steel. The top end should be affixed to the handlebars like the Cetma rack instead of a repurposed front reflector bracket (saved buying another length to aluminum channel). A winter project.

Others:

DIY Front Cargo Rack for Bike - BikeHacks

Similar to my aluminum one:

Guest Article: Ann's DIY "Porteur" Rack | Bike Commuters

Heavy duty cargo racks (now with helpful diy update) | Tarckbike.com

If you have a vise a hacksaw and a drill you are all set if you wish to DIY one.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh I forgot this beauty - nice stainless steel, no less:

VO Porteur Rack - Racks & Decaleurs - Accessories

Your bike's value doubles?


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

I use a rear rack mounted backwards on the front..... I've been able to get a Lil Oscar type of cooler on top of it, with straps, and it can hold a 6 pack with ice... 

heres the pics of the front rack;



the mounting strap that I jury-rigged/bent myself.... I plan on getting a sturdier one.


----------

